# No.Cal./So.Ore coast trip



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

So I had to make a trip to Pelican Bay (don't ask  ). Took some R&R in a trailer park off the 101! :bigpimp: Away from Pelican Bay, it's a nice area, so I took some pics.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

The last pic is one of my kid with his grandparents going into the Redwoods! :thumbup:

Oh, and this cove at sunset.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

nice pics, you have a lot nicer weather then we do down here.

waves look kind of fun too, noticed the boogie boarder.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> waves look kind of fun too, noticed the boogie boarder.


Yeah, noticed the rocks?  :yikes: :behead:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Excellent !! :thumbup: 

You get the best of both worlds


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> Excellent !! :thumbup:
> 
> You get the best of both worlds


And which worlds would those be?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Awesome pics, thanks for posting them. :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Patrick330i said:


> And which worlds would those be?


Typical year

When you miss the sun head South

When you miss the Rain head North 

:thumbup:


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> So I had to make a trip to Pelican Bay (don't ask  ). Took some R&R in a trailer park off the 101! :bigpimp: Away from Pelican Bay, it's a nice area, so I took some pics.


Pelican Bay? Isn't there a prison there? 

In any case, my g/f and I took a drive from Eureka, CA, where we are currently on assignment, to Medford, OR last weekend. We took her Odyssey instead of my BMW. I think the windshield wipers were on the whole time we were on the road (6 hours round-trip).

Thanks for posting those pics. Now we know what we missed when we couldn't get out of the van due to the torrential downpour !

(BTW, I'm really surprised how the big Honda handled the curves. For a minivan, it sure does have pretty good handling !) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Ahh!! You've gotta love that drive on the 101 :thumbup: .... Its slow as a snail but a great scenic route  The water is as cold as ice and the sea breeze is in category 4 level  

Its my favorite route traveling back and forth the states, time perimtting.... :eeps:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

beewang said:


> Ahh!! You've gotta love that drive on the 101 :thumbup: .... Its slow as a snail but a great scenic route  The water is as cold as ice and the sea breeze is in category 4 level
> 
> Its my favorite route traveling back and forth the states, time perimtting.... :eeps:


I hear you. I do the route every now and then. Usually it is the 5 or air, but this was a trip to a specific area.



> Pelican Bay? Isn't there a prison there?


Hey, I told you not to ask, didn't I?  One of California's most notorious prisons.  I was miles away from it when I took these pics, though, but still in the general area.



> In any case, my g/f and I took a drive from Eureka, CA, where we are currently on assignment, to Medford, OR last weekend. We took her Odyssey instead of my BMW. I think the windshield wipers were on the whole time we were on the road (6 hours round-trip).


What was the route you took for that and why would you go to Medford?  101 to 199 down the 5, or did you take a different route. Anyway, the thing about the No.Cal/ORE coast is that you have to do the trip when the weather is known to be good, or you'll probably get either fog, rain, or both. Try again sometime and go up the 101 to Port Orford, ORE. It's a nice trip.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> What was the route you took for that and why would you go to Medford?  101 to 199 down the 5, or did you take a different route. Anyway, the thing about the No.Cal/ORE coast is that you have to do the trip when the weather is known to be good, or you'll probably get either fog, rain, or both. Try again sometime and go up the 101 to Port Orford, ORE. It's a nice trip.


We had to take our two cats to the Banfield Hospital (Petsmart has them all over the West Coast) for their checkup, hence the usage of the Odyssey. Because we travel all over the country, we set them up with their health plan so they can be examined anywhere there is a Banfield for a reasonable monthly fee.

That's correct. We took the 101, the 199 and the 5. It was the most direct route. We would have stopped and checked out the Smith River region (man, GORGEOUS views there), but as I said, it was coming down in buckets. In fact, it was raining so much that there were a few spots on the 199 that had rock slides. Luckily, they were minor enough that all I had to do was stop and lift out a few rocks. The funny thing was, there was a sign on the way back that read "Route 199 closed due to rock slides". We decided to chance it anyway. Good thing we did, 'cuz we would have been on the road for a few more hours. Driving in the rain, with giant redwoods so close to the road, with somewhat limited traction isn't really my idea of a good time. 

BTW, we did have sushi at Oh's Osaka in downtown Medford. If you want great tasting, fresh fish, look nowhere else. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Medford has sushi? :rofl: 

The only thing I know of in Medford is this golf course on the NE side of town (well, going out of town). Nice course. I've played it once. Otherwise, I don't know the town. Oh, I did find a not-too-bad sports bar there after hitting the links, but I have no idea what the name of the place is or where it is located. So do I understand you right that you had to drive from Eureka to Medford just to find a Petsmart? :yikes: And getting out of the car to move boulders? Holy doo doo, batman! :yikes: I've never had to do any of that, but I've only been on that road maybe 2 times. Happy driving.  

:angel:


----------

